# Simulationssoftware gesucht



## chaki (3 November 2009)

Hallo.

Ich habe mal während eines Bewerbungsgespräches gesehen, wie eine Simulation einer kompletten steuerungstechnischen Anlage erstellt wurde.
Verwendet wurde diese um Probleme aufzudecken, Kundenabsprachen zu visualisieren und so zu verifizieren.

Ich glaube es wurde erst 2D (wie eine Art Bauzeichnung) erstellt, um anschließend eine 3D Darstelung zu generieren.
Man sah nun den kompletten Ablauf der zu entwickelnden Anlage, mit sich öffnenden Türen, herumlaufenden Menschen und sich bewegenden Anlagenteilen.

Die Hauptfrage ist nun, ob jemand weiß wie diese Software heißt?
Kennt jemand ähnliche SW, eventuell sogar kostenlos verfügbare?

Habe zu besagter SW irgendwie im Hinterkopf den Namen Virtual reality. Ob die nun so hieß oder nur als Beschreibung genannt wurde....

Danke für eure Hilfe

P.S. TrySim kenne ich....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2009)

Hallo,

*WinMod* ist ziemlich bekannt, und kürzlich gab es mal eine Umfrage, da 
sind noch einige weitere *aufgelistet*.


----------



## Pizza (3 November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich war letzte Woche mal bei dieser Firma.

Hatte aber keine Zeit mich intensiv damit zu beschäftigen.
Schau mal vorbei, eventuell ist das was für dich.

Ich glaub zur SPS/IPC/DRIVES sind die auch da*.
*


----------



## The Blue (4 November 2009)

Halle 7A Stand 430


----------



## Ricko (10 November 2009)

Hallo Chaki!

war das vieleicht TrySim!?
Tolles Program (S7 FUP/AWL/KOP + Visualisierung 2D/3D).
Demoversion hat 10€ gekostet. Google einfach 

Grüße 
Ricko


----------

